# can i keep a bristlenose pleco with cichlds?



## westbanksfinest (Nov 6, 2008)

i was just wondering if i could keep a bristlenose pleco with my malawi cichlids i have red zebra yellow labs kenyi and afras... they are about 1.5 to 2 inhes and the pleco being the same size.... i have a 55 gallon 4'' tank... plenty hiding ......

i really wanted him for algae cleanup and i like them...


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Yes


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

In my experience, yes.


----------



## umesh54 (Feb 7, 2009)

yea


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I keep bristlenose with my Africans but once I found some fish were nibbling on the extensive bristles on the plecos face. Gross. I removed him from the tank and replaced him with a female that didn't have the elaborate bristles and she's doing just fine.


----------



## westbanksfinest (Nov 6, 2008)

ok thank you very much for the replies... i just put him in and they were nibbling on himso i was worried he was too small... does one really do a good job of algae cleanup specifically brown algae?


----------



## SUPERBEE (Jan 23, 2005)

They do a great job of removing most algae. 
I would recommend getting a few small ones and let them grow with your fish. I find that it is a little tougher adding them to an established tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BN prefer soft green algae only. And cichlids CAN be rough on them, but among the algae eaters, they are the only fish I'd recommend. I'd say about 75% chance of success.


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> BN prefer soft green algae only. And cichlids CAN be rough on them, but among the algae eaters, they are the only fish I'd recommend. I'd say about 75% chance of success.


You sure about that, DJR? I have a few of these guys and they devour brown diatom and white hair algae too. In fact, they absolutely love the brown stuff(yuck). The only type I noticed they won't eat is that awful black beard algae.

I had no luck adding a couple small ones to my established tank as one was eaten by my cichlids about a year ago. I have a few ABN fry growing out nicely from my breeding pair so when they get around 2 inches in size I guess I'll try again now that I've changed my tank layout. I wonder if Synodontis catfish will give them a hard time though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Notice I said prefer, you never know.  My synos ignore the bristlenose. The threat to them is likely to come from the Malawi...they are curious and nip at things to learn about them. Something facinating about those protruding eyes on the BN. :lol:


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, I've heard all the horror stories about plucked out eyes  I keep mine in with a bunch of assorted cichlid fry and the demasoni fry are always trying to nip at the eyes and bristles of the plecos. That's why I'm hesitant thinking about what an adult demasoni would do. But everyone seems to be having good luck with BN plecos so I'll give it another shot!

One thing I would add is that it's important to supplement the BN pleco's diet with extra food like veggies or algae wafers thrown in after dark. They won't do that well subsisting on just the algae growing on rocks and tank surfaces.


----------



## anafranil (Feb 8, 2009)

We are trying to create right water parameters for all the fish in the aquarium and at the end of the day in order to deal with brown algae we have to add a poor acid loving fish with a bunch of bullies,and that spoils all the fun..


----------



## co2+o2 (Mar 22, 2006)

My sailfin is about 3" in a tank of 3"+ mbuna and he does fine. (125g mind you)

I've actually seen him sparring with my dominant male m. auratus and he doesn't take much snuff.

My 4 petricola's just treat him like another log to snuffle over.

I've heard that BN are far and away the best algae munchers, but my sailfin does a pretty bang up job. I'll occasionally pop him into my grow out tank over night to polish the glass, and its spotless in the morning! There is of course 3 feet of pleco poop when he's done, but thats another story.


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

I have 2 bristlenose with my 4 labs and 4 acei. One I got one over a year ago, the other 3 weeks ago. Have never had any problems so far (fingers crossed) but the tank has plenty of hiding places. Actually, it was kinda funny and cute when I introduced them into the tank. Both times, the cichlids all came over, formed a semicircle and studied the brisltlenose intently. I held my breath in case someone wanted to sample em (poor cats mustve been freaked), but they were left alone. They just hightailed to a hidiing spot, and are treated like part of the scenery. I'd give it a go, just try to get one thats not still a baby :thumb:


----------



## SonnyBunz (Jul 27, 2008)

I have 3 all get along fine except for my socolofi who HATES them! But he hates everyone anyway.

He has regular rucks with all my fish but he really gets nasty with the catfish, he really wants them out of the tank :lol:


----------



## andybt1984 (Sep 13, 2006)

I would only add these if they are over 2 inches and have hiding places.


----------



## emptyhead (Apr 16, 2007)

I have had the most luck with gibbiceps. A good looking, hearty, active pleco that does a decent job of cleaning the tank.


----------



## westbanksfinest (Nov 6, 2008)

alright hes been in there for a week so far no problems....everyone seems to pay no attention to him


----------



## Hermitkid84 (Jan 24, 2007)

My Mbuna are certified pleco killers. I just removed a good size 3" BN pleco that was in there for about a month- and I found him dead on the bottom with fins nipped off! The surprising thing is my largest mbuna is barely pushing 3". Previously, I had a 1" BN pleco and a 2" Chinese algae eater that was slaughtered. I have TONS of rockwork too, so maybe the real killer is my 7" Syno. Eupterus. I also have 2 1" BN plecos in my 20 gal fry tank, and those little mbuna like to nip at the fines too. For most people on here though, it seems like they have more success.


----------

